# NWPA Contractors for hire.



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't seen a list for my area, so here we are. We've got 4 guys and two trucks with straight blades. 5 blowers and about a ton of salt on hand. I have a mobile repair truck with a welder, air compressor, batteries, and anything else anyone might need in a pinch.

We always take sub work when it comes along, keeps my guys busy. Anyone else in the area?


----------



## JCONTRACTING (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm out here as well, and enjoying a nice steady snow today!!


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow. What a surprise at 7am today! I'm glad I got a good night rest. Checkin in here in Erie PA.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Caught us all off guard. Nobody forecasted it!


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

We only have 3 people on here from Erie?


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

norb5150 said:


> We only have 3 people on here from Erie?


Hell, until I saw you guys this week I thought It was just me.


----------



## JCONTRACTING (Dec 5, 2016)

Dreary Erie......lmao!


----------

